# So this is where I'm supposed to start! :)



## forbiddenpluto (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi there! I'm Corby. I'm a newbie TD at a 3 year old high school in North Florida. Actually, pretty much the primary director there for the time being. I got my BA in Theatre Arts back in '02 and worked as an actor until '05 when I found myself slightly knocked up (okay, so there's no slightly about it!). So after a brief stint as kindergarten teacher I finally found a position teaching theatre. Right now I'm teaching Acting 1, Stagecraft 1, and Adv. Stagecraft. Next year I'm adding Adv. Acting and co-teaching the auditioned dance troupe (I have 18 years of dance exp.), the director wanted them to be able to create their own sets and also they need help emoting on stage. Plus the co-teach will allow me to have more time to focus on maintaining and improving our theatre. 

I never really intended to teach this young. I'm only 27. I wanted more life experience. I also never expected that I'd ever land a position as TD. I was always much more of a designer whenever I did do anything technical. Never paid attention to the logistics of it as long as it looked like my models. Yeah, TOTALLY regretting that now. I'm frantically schooling myself on constuction, lighting, and sound. I was so stinkin happy when I came across this forum. It's such a wealth of info. 

Anyhoo, I've rambled long enough. I'm sure ya'll be hearing quite a bit from me in the near future.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard. Use the search tool to search on just about anything...we've covered many good topics in the past, with many excellent responses.


----------



## Van (Mar 20, 2008)

Good To Meet You ! Welcome aboard. What a great background. I look at it this way; we never know where we're going to wind up till we get there. Heck I wanted / knew I was going to set Hollywood on fire. Now I'm fat and happy and being a TD in Portland Oregon. How'd that happen. 
Sounds like you've quite quite a load of teaching going on there. Don't hesitate to ask for help from this place, we're pretty good at fixin' things pretty quick, unless of course we get side tracked on a converstaion about the merits of Cubits over the metric or imperial system. 
Use the search, Ask what you want, answer what you can.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! It's educational and fun. Get involved and post post POST! It's a great community of regulars... you can be one too! 

I survived 4 years as a High School Drama teacher in a tough poor urban school. If you need ideas, support, or just war stories I've got the t-shirt. Now I'm in the lucky position as a college T.D... of course even though it's a brand new building, the funding runs out in June and we have no idea if I have a job next year.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey, Croby, welcome to the trenches! I actually came from a college where the TD only wanted to direct - he never had any formal training in the field and was pretty bad at it, but he's now one of two drama teachers left and he has to direct all but one show. It's very funny where one's path leads.

You're a TD on top of all those classes? You go, girl! How many shows does your school do a year? I thought we were hard pressed to get in four during the regular season and two over the summer, but now I work in a theater that does between eight and ten. You never know what you can do until you get down to it. And it sounds like you got it all together! 

A TD friend of mine once said, it's not important to know everything, just be sure you know where to look for the info. This is a great resource - I came across the site looking for 19th century wall treatments - how many other spots are going to have that sort of info put into theater terms? You have found a support group and folks with lots of experience. Much of mine is in construction and design, so if you have any questions, just let me know.

Welcome!

Charlie


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 25, 2008)

soundlight said:


> with many excellent responses.



and some not so good ones

like this one

welcome to controlbooth learn lots contribute even more and worship our god dvsdave


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 25, 2008)

you mean this isn't just a place to PM members, someone should have told me.


----------



## porkchop (Mar 25, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> you mean this isn't just a place to PM members, someone should have told me.



If you didn't get the memo and you have 1,300+ post I'd hate to see what your inbox looks like


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 26, 2008)

porkchop said:


> If you didn't get the memo and you have 1,300+ post I'd hate to see what your inbox looks like



I send him P.M.'s and it takes weeks for him to respond. Maybe he's just a really slow reader.


----------



## Hughesie (Mar 26, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> I send him P.M.'s and it takes weeks for him to respond. Maybe he's just a really slow reader.



i am a busy man, trust me gaff if the message was from anyone else, i would respond as fast as i do to your funnylol insults


----------



## LD4Life (Mar 26, 2008)

I just must be out of the loop or _(Gulp!)_ extremely unimportant. My inbox in the time that I've been here has consisted of a wopping 2 PMs. Dang, hows that for making you feel special.


----------



## avkid (Mar 26, 2008)

LD4Life said:


> I just must be out of the loop or _(Gulp!)_ extremely unimportant. My inbox in the time that I've been here has consisted of a wopping 2 PMs. Dang, hows that for making you feel special.


Ha, I clean mine out once a year, or when it hits 300.


----------

